# Building reefs



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

If we get reef material (chicken coops) and go through the legal process of permitting with the state, is it legal for us to deploy off of our boat? Or do you have to hire someone like the Reefmaker barge?

Thanks for any help guy's.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

unless you are the incredible hulk, good luck getting them on or off your boat without damaging things or killing yourself...I'd definitely use the barge or a deployment boat.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

It is legal. But, you will need a fairly wide boat. The coops weight around 600# each, you have to have 2 chained together to be legal. Most build a deck of plywood across the top of the sides of the boat. You can use a come-a-long to get the coops close to the edge, 2 strong men can slide the coops off. Sea-r-cy


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Its legal but like the others said it can be a bit much for a regular boat. We deploy two coups stacked which makes them around 9 ft tall and 8 ft long. Plus they are nasty and sometimes rusty. You are welcome to come down and look at the barge after a deployment and see the mess they make on the barge...and it is 1/4 inch steel plate. 

I would agree however that you can slide them easily. Or, if you look at the recent picture posted by Eric (Polebender) you can see the ones on the back platform. They are loaded in a way that they can be pushed off by one person. Of course, we had a crane to load them. 

Just my thoughts on it. Of course, I am a bit biased because I want you to use the barge but I woudl not try to load them on my 31 Cape Horn.


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

:bangheadHave a big item for a reef and no way to get it out there.Here is an idea Have any of you ever heard of dunage bags?Well if you ship or recieve items by rail road like Plywood. There is a puncture resistence air bag that keeps the load from shifting.Air bag is made of paper with a thin layer of plastic.Bags measure 4ft diameter and 8ft long.:letsparty

Raft a bunch of these airbags together and you have a portable barge.Also when you go to off load and your not really worried about retrievel you just pull out trusty gun and shoot bags.:reallycrying


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

If you join the RFRA they have a barge you can use for thecost of fuel. Prob. better than ruining your own boat.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

What Sniper said!


----------

